#ubuntu-tw 2010-11-22
<bangbang> :-*
<bangbang> fuck
#ubuntu-tw 2010-11-23
<rick_> 請問有沒有什麼工具可以把多個檔案包成一個檔並且這個檔執行時可以有script功能?
<rick_> 有點像是把多個檔案打包進一個installer那樣
<acman> rick_: 你的需求到底是什麼?自動解壓縮嗎
<icman> 打包deb (誤)
<acman> rick_: 如果你是要包軟體,直接安裝就可以用...可以包成package... ubuntu的是deb
<acman> ps:有用dropbox的...他今天有空間大放送
<copyleft> rick_: 可以去抓一些符合你需求的 .bin 檔，進去看他的設計
<rick_> AceLan_, 對,我想要把很多檔案包成一個檔, 這個檔是可以執行的, 並且可以有script功能 可以程式化並安裝我要的東西
<AceLan_> @_@@
<rick_> 我有在想能不能把 python 的script 包上去 這樣執行時就可以有gui?
<copyleft> rick_: 我記得不少 non-oss 軟體都這樣跑, binary 嵌在 script 裡面
<AceLan_> rick_: 有阿
<AceLan_> copyleft: right
<rick_> copyleft, 對 就是像你說的.bin那樣
<rick_> 你們印象中有沒有什麼單字可以借我google?
<copyleft> rick_: Maybe vmplayer?
<copyleft> rick_: GoogleEarthLinux ?
<copyleft> 好像都很肥 XD
<rick_> copyleft, 有耶, vmplayer 的 .bundle 檔最前端是 script, 後面就是data
<rick_> 但是我可能需要多google才能知道 data 怎麼包
<AceLan_> 臨時找不到那套工具 很久以前有用過說
<rick_> 還有怎麼把 data跟script合在一起 
<copyleft> 不知道 cat EOF <<< {binary} ... 到某個檔然後 chmod +x 再 run 它能不能達成?
<rick_> 我試試
<FourDollars> 以前有討論過有一個工具可以轉換，不過年代久遠已經忘掉啦！:P
<copyleft> FourDollars: ya, 我也有印象有工作 XD 忘了+1
<copyleft> s/作/具/
<rick_> 還要先算出資料的ofset,
<rick_> 我看vmplayer的 isntaller 中是用 od 去 dump data段出來的樣 子@@
<AceLan_> 我記得有萬用的 會在 script 裡抓到資料的開頭 不用自己算 offset
 * AceLan_ 貪婪地舔了舔 freeflying 的臉。
<freeflying> AceLan_: oh man
<acman> exit
<byonk> @~@
#ubuntu-tw 2010-11-24
<rick__> 請問 git commit 只會記在 local 嗎?
<copyleft> rick__: yes
<rick__> copyleft, 謝謝...
<copyleft> rick__: np
<night> hi大家好
<night> 可以看到简体字吗
<gjp> 能
<night> 好的谢谢阿
<night> 小弟大陆仔，有问题请教阿
<night> 我的OS是ubuntu10.04现在平时什么都不干的时候，CPU温度都很高，风扇一直转
<gjp> 請到cn羣衆說
<night> 哦，好的
<night> 不过顺便问下，台湾这边不行的吗 = =
<gjp> 只是因爲我也是大陸的。。。
<night> - -
<night> 据说台湾高手多俺凑个热闹麻
<Kandu> night: 我是用 archlinux 的。用 cpufreq 控制 cpu 自動調節頻率。你在 ubuntu 上應該也可以同樣做吧
<night> 好的我google以下cpufreq这个东西
#ubuntu-tw 2010-11-25
<youlun> 沒有人說話了。。。
<AceLan_> 話...
<youlun> 謝謝
<icman> AceLan_ <--沒有人
<youlun> 那麼icman是人嗎？
<icman> 阿災
<youlun> 哈哈
<byonk> http://www.penguspy.com/counter-strike-2d/
<Kandu> byonk: 這個遊戲不錯 :)
<byonk> cs 的可愛版~ 
#ubuntu-tw 2010-11-26
<youlun> 沒人說話。。
<v_v> youlun: lol
<youlun> v_v: 為甚麼在這了大家都不喜歡談話？
<v_v> youlun: 我不知道
<youlun> v_v 別的ubuntu討論室都有人會說話
<byonk> 來點特別的話題 就有人說話了~
<youlun> 我就是喜歡lurk的人
<byonk> 至於我!~  來亂的~
<youlun> 哈哈
<copyleft> 話話話話話
<Kandu> ubuntu 官方論壇列表中，為何沒有 ubuntu-tw 了？  http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/locallanguage#chinese
<byonk> 我們被out了!!
<copyleft> locobot_1: 為什麼！你說!
<v_v> oh .. No !!
<v_v> 你们何时收复大陆阿
<Kandu> v_v: 希望到時候大陸也能民主，然後合併吧，這樣最好了
<v_v> Kandu: 遥遥无期
<v_v> Kandu: 还没你们来的快
<icman> v_v: 你看看能不能自己先收復吧
<icman> 合併就不用了@@
<v_v> icman: 你们没听说吗， 前段时间有个人， 一条twitt就被判刑一年，丢去劳改了
<copyleft> 我晚點問一下 BlueT_
<Kandu> copyleft: 嗯，讓他向 ubuntu.com 反映一下
<byonk> copyleft, 嗯~交給你了!~
<copyleft> Kandu: 那個 list 本來有 -tw 嗎?
<byonk> 對阿~本來有嗎!~
<byonk> 我跟本沒在注意那個!~
<v_v> 这个不必问了， 没有也要有！
<byonk> 囧~
<Kandu> 我不記得了
<copyleft> 嗯本來想直接丟 #ubuntu-locoteams 問，但我不了解緣由。問 bluet 好了
 * copyleft 吃飯 &
<byonk> copyleft, 我也要吃!~
<byonk> 阿~
<icman> 嘶~
<byonk> 嘶!~
<AceLan_> @_@
<copyleft> 有人可以推薦 Desktop 或 Web Based 的專案計畫、流程管理軟體嗎。
<copyleft> 在考慮要用 wiki 自己寫還是找現成軟體
<copyleft> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/open-source-project-management-software.html 找到一篇不錯的
<Kandu> 計算機書籍當中，一般把 'procedure' 翻譯成什麼？ '程序'？
<Kandu> 決定就翻譯成“程序”好了
<byonk>    1. 程序   2. 過程   3. 步驟   4. 手續   5. 規程  from google
<Kandu> byonk: o(∩∩)o
<byonk> 囧!~
<Kandu> byonk: 我剛發的這個表情好像容易遭誤解 :)
<byonk> 誤解!!
<Kandu> byonk: 嗯，是我的輸入法自動產生的。我打“可愛”它就跳出來了
<byonk> <---可愛 ^^
<Kandu> byonk: 看起來像豬鼻子
<Kandu> 剛剛把以前的一些記錄用 docbook 重寫了。希望大家指出錯誤，提出建議 :) http://machinelife.org/develop/MixedNote/
#ubuntu-tw 2010-11-27
<naive231> 有人在嗎？
<v_v> hi, 台湾能访问到大陆的youku吗？ 一个视频网站
<v_v> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjE2MDIwNTc2.html 不知墙外的兄弟能不能看到。中国新一代科幻大片， 投资5千万, 绝对给力
<byonk> 打好大!~
<copyleft> 嗄?
<jjhuang> 奇怪, 我裝完 Ubuntu 10.10 on Pentium 4 之後, Firefox 跑不起來, 但是 Chrome 可以
<endless> 各位晚安- -
<wobu1> hello
#ubuntu-tw 2010-11-28
<Guest86479> 各位好
#ubuntu-tw 2011-11-21
<rick__> 請問有人知道怎麼指定 .rodata 節區的大小嗎?
<Bone_Lee> 大家好，有谁知道如何利用google app engine搭建一个irc服务器吗？
#ubuntu-tw 2011-11-22
<yao_ziyuan> 突然有一种怪诞的想法：期待熟女夺去我的贞操。。
#ubuntu-tw 2011-11-23
<BlueT_> 早
<rick__> 早
<kyli> 澡
<HugoKuo__> 早
<BlueT_> 沒想到有人回應 XD
<Kandu> rick__: 在 ld script SECTIONS 裡說明下就行    .rodata : { rodata_start = .; /*記錄開始地址*/ *(.rodata); . = rodata_start + 0x12340; /*在末尾設定下當前地址(同時也就指定大小了)*/ }
<rick__> Kandu, . = ALIGN(4);
<rick__>         .rodata : { *(.rodata) }
<rick__>         . = ALIGN(4);
<rick__>         .data : { *(.data) }
<rick__>         . = ALIGN(4);
<rick__>         .got : { *(.got) }
<rick__> 我在 u-boot.lds 看到 這個 , 所 以是不是指我可以把  .rodata 那行的 格式換成 有 rodat_start的 格式?
<rick__> 會想改這個主要是有時 build 出來的 u-boot 開不了機 
<Kandu> rick__: 是啊
<rick__> 結果發 現rodata 的 最後一筆資料位址, 比 rodata 的 起始位址加上 length 還大
<rick__> 所 以我猜應該 是 rodata 節區爆了
<rick__> 那我改看看 :D 謝 謝 
<Kandu> rick__: 呃，那不行吧，這樣會出錯
<rick__> 另外請教 default 的長度定義是寫在哪啊 ?
<rick__> BlueT_, 這証明這裡是有早鳥的 xdd
<Kandu> rick__: *(.rodata) 把所有 input file 的 rodata section 都置入 output 過大了，蠻力縮小 rodata section 應該會出錯
<rick__> Kandu, 我希望能確保 rodata section 夠大, 
<rick__> 在載入kernel前, bootloader 可以用到所有的 記憶體..所以多用些應該沒關係
<Kandu> rick__: 哦，那倒是可以。那就在 (.rodata) /*這裡*/ } 寫上  . = . +  要擴大的 size
<rick__> 只是我不懂 為什麼我有時加太多 printf() 之後, build 出來的 u-boot 不能開機
<rick__> 我以為預設的 lds 應該是會依當時的section 大小去自動調整
<Kandu> rick__: 確實是自己調整，大概是你計算 length 的代碼有錯吧
<Kandu> 我一般的寫法是
<Kandu>     .data :
<Kandu>     {
<Kandu>         PROVIDE(AddrBegin_data = .);
<Kandu>         *(.data)
<Kandu>         . = ALIGN(0x1000);
<Kandu> 	PROVIDE(AddrEnd_data = .);
<Kandu>     }
<Kandu> rick__: 然後 宣告 extern void * AddrBegin_data; extern void * AddrEnd_data 然後用 &AddrEnd_data - &AddrBegin_data 這樣就是整個 section 的 size 了
<Kandu> rick__: 這樣不管匯入了多少 input file 的 data section 都能自動計算出真正的 size
<Kandu> rick__: 按剛說的「發 現rodata 的 最後一筆資料位址, 比 rodata 的 起始位址加上  length 還大」，應該是計算 length(size) 的代碼有問題了
<rick__> 請問 ALIGN 是?
<Kandu> rick__: 我是自己寫 MM，為了 MM 的 initialization 方便，所以用頁大小(0x1000)對齊，這個沒關係。主要就是在 section 最開頭 PROVIDE 一個 symbol, 最後一個 symbol 方便計算整個 section 的大小
<rick__> Kandu, 所以指的是每個 section 起頭都是 0x1000的倍數嗎?
<Kandu> rick__: 嗯
<Kandu> rick__: 剛有個疏忽 &AddrEnd_data - & AddrBegin_data 要 cast 下 (unsigned int)&a - (unsigned int)&b 這樣  (我不熟 c 語言 :)
<rick__> Kandu, 謝謝 :D 我再試看看, 這兩天要先搞 hardware ecc 跟 ubifs 的事...一直 ecc fail QQ
<Kandu> rick__: XD 若有空，讀下 ld manual 應會不錯 http://sourceware.org/binutils/docs/ld/
<rick__> Kandu, 感謝 :D
<Guest69438> asd
#ubuntu-tw 2011-11-25
<DaBao> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=355110
<like_summer> hello everyone ~
<like_summer> hi ？
<like_summer> meiyourenma 
<like_summer> 怎么没有人啊？
<like_summer> 难道我没哦与链接上吗
<kyli> 哈 大家都是掛網吧
<BlueT_> 科科
#ubuntu-tw 2011-11-27
<like_summer> g早啊各
<like_summer> 周末愉快啊
#ubuntu-tw 2012-11-20
<frederick> hi everybody
<frederick> anybody can help me with digitizer(UGEE RAINBOW) installation?
<frederick> i installed wizardpen and do lot of things trying to make it work,but i failed
<frederick> now it only can do "click"but can not move cursor
<frederick> 有人么？
<akast> ubuntu 的casper 是什麼東西？
#ubuntu-tw 2012-11-23
<huzoubahce> 中文的房間好冷清
<eexpress> 请问下，谁熟悉vala都i18n。
<eexpress> 终端下，跟随LANGUAGE。但是直接desktop执行，不受变量都影响。
#ubuntu-tw 2013-11-18
<YUKEY> anywhere?
<YUKEY> 连个人都没呢？
<tomcheng76> 你好
<YUKEY> 你好
<YUKEY> 就俩人 - -
<tomcheng76> 大家都在忙, 有問題可以隨便發問 ^_^
<YUKEY> 有没有无聊到想聊天的？
<darkx> OAO
#ubuntu-tw 2013-11-19
<hid> hi all
#ubuntu-tw 2013-11-20
<zjp0373> ................
#ubuntu-tw 2013-11-22
<fsfdsdf> ?
#ubuntu-tw 2013-11-23
<user> 囧
<Missphoenix> 0.0
<goxl> 有人会用SDl 吗
#ubuntu-tw 2013-11-24
<Ti_W_B> Hello?
<Ti_W_B> 有人在嗎?
 * Ti_W_B µL²á
<Missphoenix> ..
<Ti_W_B> 呼~
<Ti_W_B> 這裡有人嗎.....
<Missphoenix> 有
<Ti_W_B> 1個......
<Ti_W_B> 只有一人，其餘都在掛? 0.0
<Phoenixmiss> 差不多吧
 * Phoenixmiss 繼續掛機
<Ti_W_B> ......
 * Ti_W_B ±¾¾÷
<Ti_W_B> 大家在Windows底下時都用哪套IRC軟體啊?
<Ti_W_B> 還是直接用Web版?
<Missphoenix> 我現在是用hexchat
<Phoenixmiss> 話說這裡有web版哦...
<Ti_W_B> 不知......
<Ti_W_B> 我記得有提供IRC服務的網站
<Ti_W_B> 跟IRC軟體差不多
<Phoenixmiss> 貌似是有的...我第一個的irc聊天室是網頁版的
<Ti_W_B> 但.....就是不想用......
<Ti_W_B> 看起來很多人，但活著的很少啊......
<Phoenixmiss> 我用到目前為止就只有我的第一個聊天室的活人比較多...
<Ti_W_B> 哪個?
<Ti_W_B> 我要去~
<Ti_W_B> 在沒人我就只好去國外學英文了
<Phoenixmiss> 你要網址還是irc位址...
<Ti_W_B> IRC
<Ti_W_B> 網址....有Web版喔?
<Phoenixmiss> 我私訊給你
<Phoenixmiss> 有
<Phoenixmiss> 那聊天室只是網站附屬的啊
<Ti_W_B> 原來.....
<Phoenixmiss> 給了
<Ti_W_B> 謝
<Ti_W_B> 活人們，報數~
<Ti_W_B> 沒人理
<Ti_W_B> 再一次
<Ti_W_B> 活人們，報數~
<fetag> .
<Ti_W_B> 一個.....
<Missphoenix> ww
#ubuntu-tw 2014-11-19
<NoName> 大家好，如何安裝skype，14.04 64位
#ubuntu-tw 2016-11-21
<leonwu> hello
<leonwu> \help
#ubuntu-tw 2016-11-22
<RJHsiao> http://ubuntu-tw.kktix.cc/events/urptw1610-tp 歡迎大家共襄盛舉！
#ubuntu-tw 2018-11-22
<Azastorr> ls
#ubuntu-tw 2018-11-23
<zack_> 大家好
<zack_> hi
